# Multivitamins



## cornking4 (Jul 25, 2009)

Any ideas on what multivitamins to use/avoid? I've got a basic calcium/d3 for my snakes but I also bought a 2:0 insectivore multi which contains:
34% calcium
480,000 IU vitamin A
48,000 IU vitamin d3
5,000 mg vitamin C
1,000 mg beta carotene

Obviously I only give his food a light sprinkle once a week, but I'm just wondering if 1,000 mg of carotene is a bit much.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 25, 2009)

check out the care sheets on this site regarding diet. also if your feeding rodents several times/week Ive heard from others on this site that you dont need calcium supplements. If you have a hatchling and are feeding dusted crickets ect. then I would use calcium/phosphorus 2:1 (which also contains vitamins a,c,and d3


----------



## cornking4 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've already got the diet laid down (60% veggies, 20% fruits, and 20% cockroaches). I don't feed rodents so he definitely needs a vitamin. The beta carotene was the only one I was really questioning.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jul 27, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> I've already got the diet laid down (60% veggies, 20% fruits, and 20% cockroaches). I don't feed rodents so he definitely needs a vitamin. The beta carotene was the only one I was really questioning.




Is this diet for your tegu or did I misread this topic? The reason I ask becuase you stated 60% veggies.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 27, 2009)

yes your tegu is going to need whole pray items, i dont believe roaches should be a main staple of an adult tegu diet. i believe that all size tegus should be eating a whole prey item 1 to 2 times a week. whether its rodents or chicks. they need that stuff. dont leave it out! and tegus dont really need 60% veggies or 20% fruit. i feed mine about 80% meat and about 20% fruits and vedge.

Jerry


----------



## cornking4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I use a mixture of ground chicken/turkey, gizzards, and liver? He's only five months old, so I don't want him to get addicted to anything.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 27, 2009)

the meat is fed raw,so i dont use raw chicken(just ground turkey) you can add about anything to ground turkey (like chopped fruit) but not too much fruit. 60%fruit too much. you can also feed hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 27, 2009)

I have used Nekton-Rep for years and it's awesome stuff!(although it does have some D3 in it) It's water soluble so it can go in the water dish or sprinkled in food once a week.
Also reptile calcium without D3 by Zoomed(NOT repti-cal) is said to be the only way to go for calcium as the others are derived of oyster shells.(not digestible)
And yes, most certainly have your proper lighting and whole prey item in that diet -without fail! Your baby needs the calcium!


----------

